#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-04
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell, Madpilot, hello
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: hey
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-06
<matthewrevell> nixternal: ping
<matthewrevell> ping - story in the moderation queue
<nixternal> story posted ;)
<nixternal> hiya matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> hey
<matthewrevell> cheers
<nixternal> it is way to early for me, 7am is just wrong
<matthewrevell> :)
<jenda> that is wrong. I have my best dreams at that time.
<nixternal> lol
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-07
<whiprush> sladen: man, you guys are seriously rocking the fridge.
<whiprush> the level of content quality is just amazing right now.
<sladen> whiprush: :)
<Burgwork> I need a UWN story, stat!
<sladen> whiprush: while you're around, could you add 'ghewson' to the 'ubuntu-fridge' LP group
<whiprush> sure
<sladen> 'stat' ?
<sladen> Burgwork: what do you think about posting out the ToC and highlights for the UWN, rather than the whole thing by email?
<sladen> Burgwork: it would make fixing the corrections after release easier
<whiprush> sladen: as soon as I figure out how
<sladen> Burgwork: or I guess just more thorough review and less rush to get it out
<whiprush> sladen: done, anyone else?
<whiprush> hmmm, what happened to brandon and rich, did I miss something?
<Burgwork> sladen, that sounds great
<sladen> whiprush: yeah, there was a spell around the time of Ubucon (you should be able to spot the thread from a mile away) where people were just waxing off at each other on the mailing-list
<whiprush> sladen: unfortunate. :-/
<sladen> whiprush: I think they got bored.  After some coaxing they back on board and I sent an email asking people to chill, relax (oh and not reply to my email so's not to continue the subject further)
<whiprush> next time I'm in chicago I'll get brandon hammered.
<whiprush> beer always fixes problems.
<whiprush> who did the upstart story?
<sladen> Burgwork utterly failed to read the bit about "Please do not reply to this email.  Pretty please.  Please with sugar and custard on top...", right Burgwork ;-)
<whiprush> that was just fucking fantastic
<sladen> "The Fridge Team", apparently
<Burgwork> what bloody bit on what?
<sladen> Burgwork: the thread you cross-posted after deleteing 10 lines of "please, please, please don't reply/forwrad this" :)
<sladen> whiprush: you can check the CMS and the Revisions tab
<Burgwork> oh, right, that one
<sladen> whiprush: this week we have more suggestions of ideas than time to write them up.  Even something short can take a couple of hours with sorting photos;  800+ word stories (the upstart one) take much, much longer
* whiprush nods
<sladen> http://ohiolinux.org/speakers.html#talk6  I think your abstract has been spelling-checked
<sladen> Burgwork: would ^^ do as a basis for a UWN piece?
<whiprush> sladen: indeed
<Burgwork> sladen, UWN has just added an "upcoming events, so you can add it there"
<imbrandon> moins sladen and Burgwork ;)
<imbrandon> sladen, when is a good time for you to hash out some podcast ideas and schedule some times to recored, i really wanna get that rockin BEFORE the edgy release
<imbrandon> sladen, well ping me sometime when your not afk
<sladen> imbrandon: I've got some recordings from Wiesbaden, but not much useable (too much background noise)
<matthewrevell> anyone available to approve a story in the mod queue?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-08
<matthewrevell> Hey guys, I've had a story in the mod queue for over a day now ... anyone around to review it?
<jono> hey all
<matthewrevell> hey
<matthewrevell> Just me atm, I think
<jono> ahhh
<matthewrevell> You sound disappointed. I am offended. You gimp
<jono> I am gonna need to post some content to the fridge in the future, so can I join your secret club please?
<jono> hehe
* jono thwacks matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> Hmm, I'm not sure we want your sort
<jono> heh
<matthewrevell> I'll have to refer it to the secret command structure
<matthewrevell> :)
<jono> so how do I go about joining? I looked for an LP team and found nothing I could join
<matthewrevell> Basically, post a message to fridge-devel saying you think it'd be useful if you could be an editor
<matthewrevell> There is an LP team.
<matthewrevell> Hang on
<jono> ok cool
<matthewrevell> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-fridge
<matthewrevell> Right, once your message is on the list, I'll reply to it saying of course you should join, and then Robitalle will add you to the list, provided no one objects :)
<matthewrevell> I can set you up on the CMS
<matthewrevell> We have an informal system where the person who writes a story doesn't publish it.
<matthewrevell> So we, go for peer-review
<matthewrevell> That is a pain some times - e.g. I've been waiting for over a day to have a story reviewed - but has helped in the past
<matthewrevell> Mostly it's me, sladen and nixternal who are active atm
<jono> there is no fridge-devel on lists.ubuntu.com
<matthewrevell> nah, it's a secret list.
<matthewrevell> That's another debate we've been having :)
<jono> secret list?
<matthewrevell> pop an email to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com and it will get to the list, I promise :)
<matthewrevell> Yeah
<matthewrevell> You have to be invited to join
<matthewrevell> Some of us are pushing to have it opened up
<jono> thats nuts
<jono> seems I wasnt joking about your secret club
<matthewrevell> as it doesn't seem very Ubuntu-ish
<matthewrevell> It's the way it was set up
<jono> what is the justification for it to be secret?
<jono> there is no reason why it can't be a closed list if needed
<matthewrevell> The other guys are split roughly 50/50 between those who really want it to be open (like me) and those who don't really mind
<whiprush> morning guys....
<matthewrevell> Morning whiprush
<jono> hmmm
<jono> so do I just send a mail there and it will get moderated?
<matthewrevell> Nah, anyone can post
<jono> whiprush, hey dude :)
<jono> good work on ubucon :)
<jono> ok cool
<whiprush> thanks
<matthewrevell> But that's another thing for discussion, tbh
<whiprush> should I approve you on the launchpad team?
<matthewrevell> It results in a lot of spam
<matthewrevell> whiprush: Can you add jono to the ml?
<matthewrevell> Or is Robitaille the only one with privs?
<whiprush> nope, daniel is the ML guy iirc.
<matthewrevell> okeydoke
<whiprush> I can do the launchpad thing though
<jono> ok let me join the LP team
<jono> done
<whiprush> .. and done.
<matthewrevell> welcome berado
<matthewrevell> beardo, of course
<whiprush> you guys are killing me
<whiprush> new season please.
<matthewrevell> recorded on Weds :)
<matthewrevell> Out Monday
<whiprush> If have to go on Ted Haeger alone I am going to go fucking insane.
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> whiprush: Are you able to review/approve a Fridge story?
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> are you not able to?
<jono> ok sent the mail
<whiprush> thought I gave you carte blanche for the CMS
<jono> whiprush, :P
<matthewrevell> Yeah, but I wrote it, so just wanted  someone to cast their eyes over it first
<whiprush> matthewrevell: ok, I'll check it out.
<matthewrevell> jono: Right, now I need to think of reasons not to let you in
<matthewrevell> whiprush: Cheers :)
* whiprush does something, for once.
<jono> matthewrevell, damn you, you little angry bastard
<matthewrevell> Did you know Shuttleworth was considered for the South African version of The Apprentice?
<matthewrevell> "You're fired, in a spirit of humanity"
<matthewrevell> etc
<whiprush> matthewrevell: posted. I put the quote in a blockquote
<matthewrevell> thanks
<whiprush> because our blockquote css rocks.
<matthewrevell> Oh, it wasn't a quote tho :)
<matthewrevell> It maybe shouldn't have been a bullet either.
<matthewrevell> I'll grab the actual quote and update it
<matthewrevell> Thanks for approving that.
* whiprush nods
<matthewrevell> I've got a load more to go in the queue :)
<whiprush> matthewrevell: dude you guys have been rocking and rolling the fridge, I am going to buy you so many beers at the next LRL.
<matthewrevell> :-D
<matthewrevell> I admit that I posted the Apprentice story mostly because the bloke who actually took the role is called Tokyo Sexwale
<whiprush> that name is comedy gold.
* jono is joining at just the right time it seems :)
<matthewrevell> :-D
<jono> haha
<whiprush> matthewrevell: the link to my page is wrong on the ohiolinux story, I'm going to fix it
<matthewrevell> Ooh, that's a pain
<whiprush> I wonder if that forbes story will make it to their print edition
<matthewrevell> Is Forbes *the* business mag in the States?
<whiprush> it's big one
<whiprush> that and Fortune
<whiprush> jono: will you be coming to the gnome summit in october?
<jono> whiprush, unlikely, I am only holiday for part of it
<jono> I would love to go though
<jono> I might ask Mark when I speak to him next
<whiprush> jono: next year then
<jono> whiprush, yeah! :)
<jono> whiprush, good work on the Offical Ubuntu Book btw, its kicking ass :)
<jono> is there a fridge post about the book?
<whiprush> there's been a few.
<whiprush> not recently though
<jono> incidentally, part of the reason why I am applying for fridge editorial kudos right now is that I need to post something soon to get more submissions for an update to the community chapter in the book to be shipped with edgy
<jono> I will write up a post to give to you guys soon
<whiprush> I met debra at linuxworld.
<whiprush> I've got two guys chomping at the bit to do some work for her
<matthewrevell> jono: While you're waiting for your Drupal account, send the story to the fridge-devel list.
<jono> whiprush, :)
<jono> matthewrevell, cool, need to get some other stuff done first, then I will :)
<matthewrevell> jono: no rush dude :)
<jono> :)
<whiprush> jono: debra is great, she took me and corey (and three of our friends) to a nice fancy sushi place as thanks for working on the book. It was great.
<whiprush> she sent me a stipend too, which was nice, I guess silbs forgot to mention that I would have done it for free, heh.
<jono> :)
<jono> she is awesome I love her to bits, she does a great job :)
<matthewrevell> whiprush: would it be a pain for you to look another Fridge story?
<whiprush> matthewrevell: rock me dude. On it.
<matthewrevell> Cheers :)
<whiprush> matthewrevell: linkage to some of the speakers would help
<matthewrevell> whiprush: Fair point.
<matthewrevell> whiprush: I'll bung some in.
<whiprush> An ubuntu printing guy too, lets hope he never quits.
<matthewrevell> whiprush: much linkage now :)
<whiprush> matthewrevell: off to work, bbiab
<sladen> morning guys.  ahhh, jono, good to see you aorund these parts
<jono> hey sladen :)
<jono> sladen, hows tricks pal ?
<sladen> nice to see you doing some work for a change :P
<jono> heh
<jono> sladen, you know, you can go off people... :P
<matthewrevell> sladen: hey
<sladen> matthewrevell: is it worth expanding that Forbes one with the inaccuracies  (see http://lwn.net/Articles/198459/)
<matthewrevell> /me check lwn
<sladen> matthewrevell: I like the way took the Apprentice line
<matthewrevell> Icouldn't resist Tokyo Sexwale
<sladen> jono: 04:58 <imbrandon> sladen, when is a good time for you to hash out some podcast ideas and schedule some times to recored, i really wanna get that rockin BEFORE the edgy release
<matthewrevell> sladen: The LWN comments don't really raise anything I hadn't noticed. I mean, the article itself (the Forbes one) isn't really that exciting, it's just The Apprentice bit that's interesting.
<sladen> jono: do you think you could hash out something with him.
<sladen> matthewrevell: yup indeedie
<matthewrevell> If you think it's important, please say :)
<jono> sladen, sure, I was thinking of doing some interviews ready for release :)
<sladen> jono: if you get can sort interviews, I'm happy to fire up audacity and edit them
<matthewrevell> sladen: Is this the buntudots (as was) podcast?
<jono> sladen, whatever is easiest - I can always record and edit them here if needed, I can record phone calls here y'see :)
<sladen> jono: edit as in, remove the 'buts', 'umms', pauses... I would like a really quality result
<jono> yeah :)
<sladen> jono: even if that means cutting a 20 minute interview down to 5
<jono> :)
<imbrandon> moins fellas
<jono> imbrandon, hey :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-09
<imbrandon> wow , i found something really neat
<imbrandon> that really needs a writeup on the fridge
<imbrandon> but i dont think i'm the one ot do it ( not my forte` )
<nixternal> and it is???
<imbrandon> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS6147197554.html
<imbrandon> AMD's low-cost PIC boots Edubuntu
<imbrandon> ^
<imbrandon> hot off the presses, i think thats a major story for edubuntu and should be showcased
<imbrandon> imho
<imbrandon> soo you gonna write it up nixternal ?
<nixternal> im just reading through it making sure it isn't a hoax, since its origin hasn't been translated
<nixternal> i can't believe it took someone 2 years to hack that thing though ;)
<nixternal> it took people 1 day to load linux on a xbox ;)
<imbrandon> its not a hack, its the second gen bios
<nixternal> alrighty..im posting this...it looks cool as all hell as well
<imbrandon> its "designed" for it now
<imbrandon> its not a hack, its the second gen bios
<nixternal> my lord you buddy j keeps msg'n the fdjakjfda out of me
<nixternal> im tyring to type this and the konvo osd pops up every 5 seconds
<nixternal> Your PIC; Edubuntu or Windows?
<nixternal> how is that for a title?
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea that seems fine
<imbrandon> nixternal, does this fire the osd ?
<imbrandon> nixternal, every time ?
<nixternal> grrr
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> not when the winder is active ;)
<nixternal> im sick of him asking me about you as well
<nixternal> speak to the dude already ;)
<imbrandon> bah, i got tired of his clingly ness
<imbrandon> i've successfully ignored him for 2 weeks
<imbrandon> and plan to keep it up
<nixternal> oh..believe you me, i know what you freakin' mean
<imbrandon> i tried to hint, i tried to nicely tell him, then i finly jsut told him flat out
<imbrandon> and put him on /ignore
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> he is lonely
<nixternal> don't be mean to him
<nixternal> he needs somebody to lean on
<nixternal> he just might have problem
<nixternal> that you'd understand
<imbrandon> i'm not mean, i just dont have the time and i told him that many times
<nixternal> we all need somebody
<nixternal> to lean on
<imbrandon> shush
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> i started singing it..so i thought you all would enjoy it ;)
<imbrandon> i'll format your boxen and make you run gentoo forever
<nixternal> gentoo ftw
<nixternal> im a ricer at heart
<nixternal> i think i have come to realise that i can't write worth a crap
<imbrandon> you might have robitaille poke that story after you finish
<imbrandon> he always has nice touches
<nixternal> ya, with this one he just might rm -rf it
* robitaille cannot write worth crap either :)
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> heya robitaille
<nixternal> i dont' know what happened...my brain just dropped into a diaper
<imbrandon> i pointed nix to ....
<imbrandon> [00:18]  <imbrandon> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS6147197554.html
<imbrandon> [00:18]  <imbrandon> AMD's low-cost PIC boots Edubuntu
<nixternal> i seriously can't find much interesting to say
<imbrandon> i thnk it will be nice for the fridge, its hot off the press at digg
<nixternal> i summed up that page in 2 sentences
<nixternal> i will link to the stats though
<nixternal> so it might not be a huge post
<nixternal> as the buggers already loaded up slax first ;(
<nixternal> that is just as big for OLPC as well, as it seems it was their image of Edubuntu they loaded..however i would'nt know the difference if you slapped me with it
<robitaille> not the most exciting article.  Yes it nice...but not much to say beside it works
<nixternal> Yes PIC, as in Personal Internet Computer. These things popped up a few years back by AMD running a stripped down version of Windows CE. Well, it seems that after 2 years there is a second-generation BIOS that the Computer and Peripheral Testing Laboratory, in the Thailand Science Park, near Bangkok University, has successfully booted Edubuntu on one.
<nixternal> and that isn't correct..it needs to say "an OLPC image of Edubuntu"
<nixternal> hrmm..and it needs to be "Communicator" not "computer"
<nixternal> <!-- Article Awaiting in Queue -->
<robitaille> 2nd generation BIOS?
<robitaille> or 2nd generation PIC instead?
<nixternal> i read 2nd gen bios
<nixternal> but, a 2nd gen bios would make it a 2nd gen pic as well ;)
<nixternal> weird seeing bios and pic used together..im used to using a pic to program a bios/rom
<robitaille> bottom line:  there was a new version of the PIC, and it happens to be less Windows CE-centric.  At least thats my take on the article
<robitaille> on linuxdevices.com
<nixternal> well..it still hsips with winCE..they just hacked the bios it seems
<nixternal> ships*
<robitaille> I have done a minor change to the sentence that used to mention BIOS. what to do you think?  Other than that, I think its ready to be published
<nixternal> good to go...let her rip
<robitaille> its out.  Thanks for writing this
<nixternal> heh, no prob
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-10
<Burgundavia> sladen: you awake?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-05
<Rinchen> well, looks like we might have to update the fridge code again
<Rinchen> lovely
<Rinchen> nixternal, as far as I know, your updates were not applied to the fridge. Is that correct?
<nixternal> I was never approached about doing updates
<nixternal> I got an email with a heads up that it would be coming, and that was all I heard
<nixternal> Rinchen: ^^
<Rinchen> ok, that was supposed to be done. I'll get back to our web guru then
<Rinchen> thanks
<nixternal> kick matt while you are at it :)
<Rinchen> same person :-0
<nixternal> yup
<Rinchen> btw, I'm putting carthik's account on hold. He hasn't logged in a year.
<Rinchen> I'm also removing kiko
<Rinchen> and jdub
<Rinchen> just deactivating :-)
<Rinchen> trying to sync the editors and the team again
<Rinchen> wow and there are folks missing
<nixternal> heh, just a tad
<Rinchen> crap wrong beuno
<Rinchen> what's Martin's lp id?
<Rinchen> ah, found it
<Rinchen> I thought jenda was a fridge editor too but I don't see his id anywhere
<Rinchen> nixternal, remind me please, are your changes with Matt N and/or do you have a bzr branch that has them?
<popey> heh
<popey> took a guess this place might exist :)
<popey> I just got a "you've been adeed to ubuntu-fridge" from lp
<popey> (by Rinchen), was this an accident? if not, I have signed up to fridge-devel anyhoo
<popey> time for bed
<Rinchen> howdy
<Rinchen> you've been given editor access a while ago popey
<Rinchen> I just noticed the LP team wasn't updated
<Rinchen> so I just fixed that
* beuno pops up
<Rinchen> I had no idea there were TWO buenos
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> beunos
<Rinchen> that's the issue
<Rinchen> bUEno vs bEUno
<beuno> aaah, heh, I should try and take over that  :p
<Rinchen> ok, I'm running away. Dinner time
<jenda> Nope, I was never a fridge-ed
<popey> so how do I go about getting a user on the fridge?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<mrevell> popey: What do you mean>
<popey> the fridge is a drupal site, yes?
<mrevell> popey: yeah
<popey> I just made an assumption that fridge-devel ppl had a logon to it to maintain the articles
<popey> possibly an incorrect assumption
<mrevell> popey: Oh, got ya. No, a Fridge admin has to create an account for you. I'm an admin but I don't know what the current policy is, tbh. I'm a wee bit out of touch with the fridge-devel list atm.
<popey> ok, nvm
<Rinchen> Howdy
<Rinchen> so popey, continuing from last night, someone had already created an account for you on the fridge
<Rinchen> so the notice you got was me just reconciling the LP team list to match the Fridge editors list
<popey> heh
<popey> so I should just use the password reset feature of drupal?
<Rinchen> popey, yes but if that doesn't work just ping me and I'll reset it
<popey> oooo.password on the way apparently
<popey> ok, ta
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-06
<beuno> nixternal, mdke, anyone one who added "Mario Danic" to the planet?
<beuno> theres spam all over it
<nixternal> I just noticed that when I opened akregator
* popey has checked out the planet bzr and is editing him out of it
<popey> looks like his domain expired
<popey> will email him to let him know
<popey> (on his gmail account registered in launchpad)
<beuno> popey, I'm pushing the changes too  :D
<beuno> how did he get on the planet not being an ubuntu member?
<nixternal> I am going to temporarily #comment out his account
<beuno> nixternal:
<beuno> beuno@beuno-laptop:~/ubuntu/planet-ubuntu$ bzr push sftp://beuno@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main
<beuno> Pushed up to revision 287.
<beuno> removed
<beuno> :D
<beuno> popey, ^
<popey> hem
<popey> meh even
<nixternal> ok, thanks
<popey> beat me to it :)
<beuno> how did he get on the planet in the first place?
<popey> wel
<nixternal> isn't he a dev?
<beuno> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision?start_revid=mario%40frugal-20060924115213-7fe29619f099b85e&file_id=config.ini-20060801091459-2bb99d9d3e935c01
<popey> likely his domain just expired thats all
<beuno> theres the revision
<popey> nothing nefarious
<beuno> right, just curious
<nixternal> ahh, that is pygi, he should have been removed months ago when he quit working on edubuntu
<beuno> (that also makes me think if expired memberships should be removed or not from the planet)
<nixternal> beuno: just remove his account totally...he isn't a member anymore I don't think
<nixternal> I think he quit everything
<popey> expire: 2008-09-03 13:17:41 (registry time)
<popey> his domain expired 3 days ago
<popey> picked up by search spammers
<beuno> right, quick bastards
<beuno> we should send an email *somewhere* so we can discuss if expired members get their blogs removed  (I think it makes sense)
<popey> rt@admin.canonical.com and cc: Marios gmail account as specified in launchpad?
<beuno> popey, that would be the procedure to remove his blog I believe (although in this case I think it's pretty clear it should be removed first)
<beuno> I send an email now
<popey> problem is that it's not the result of Mario being an ex-ubuntu person, but the fact that his domain expired.. which is something different
<popey> i.e. if my domain expired (it has happened) then I'd expect people to remove mine
<beuno> right, the other one isn't related, just popped into my head  :D
<popey> or let me know :)
<popey> ahhh
* popey isnt making conections right now :)
* popey slips into restful sleep
<popey> nn
<beuno> heh
<beuno> sleep well popey
<mdke> beuno: given that continuing ubuntu membership doesn't really require continuous contribution to Ubuntu, there's no real value in insisting people are removed from planet when they stop working on ubuntu
<popey> morning mdke
<mdke> morning popey
<popey> i thought  membership was supposed to "run out" after 2 years unless you go back to the CC?
<mdke> popey: so did I, but actually what seems to happen is that it's indefinitely renewable by the individual
<mdke> apparently that is intentional, even though I personally don't like it much
<popey> hmm
<popey> ah well
<popey> :)
<mdke> wow, pavarotti died
<popey> yeah
<popey> ftp://ftp.freiesmagazin.de/2007/freiesMagazin-2007-09.pdf wow - what a really well done magazine
<popey> another screencast goes live \o/
<popey> can someone tell me what email address is assigned to my user under drupal on the fridge
<beuno> popey, alan_at_popey.com
<popey> hmm, I am not getting the password reminders
<popey> could someone please reset my password and tell me what it is?
<beuno> mdke, I'm not sure perpetual membership is the best idea either...    myabe it was implemented because of the lack of time of the CC?   streamlined membership should take care of that
<Rinchen> popey, do you need a pw reset on fridge?
<popey> Rinchen: beuno just did it, thank you
<Rinchen> great, thanks
<tck> popey, just isn't happening
<popey> tck: eh?
<tck> in regards to list
<popey> ahhh
<popey> patience is a virtue
<tck> i was told two days ago it would be done , thats after 2 weeks
<popey> I'd demand a refund if I was you
<tck> sure
<tck> definitely
<tck> its about perception
<tck> and if locos have to go through hoops everytime to get something minor as this, they'll just give up
<popey> well, that clearly isn't the case is it
<popey> and you're not going through any hoops
<tck> im very determined ;)
<popey> you're waiting
<popey> no, i mean, there are lots of loco teams
<popey> so this clearly isn't a major deal that lots of people give up is it?
<tck> i doubt people had to wait this long popey not even yourself
<popey> how long have you been waiting?
<tck> which lists did you get, screen casts?
<popey> yes
<tck> aug 19th
<popey> I honestly don't recall how long I waited, i just sent the message off and left it
<beuno> tck, I waited around 2 months for the -ar list
<tck> ar ?
<popey> Argentina
<tck> ouch :P
<tck> it prob. takes under 10 mins to set a list up
<popey> i can see from both sides
<popey> i am one of the administrators for lug.org.uk, and we setup mailman accounts for UK LUGs
<popey> and we don't do it "in 10 mins"
<tck> well from first notice to creationg prob. not
<tck> but the actual process of doing it, once you know it has to be created
<tck> *Creation
<beuno> tck, I believe it has to do woth the queue of things in front of it then the time it actually takes to create it
<popey> well, for us, yes, it doesn't take _that_ long of course
<tck> beuno, i agree
<popey> indeed, plus the other things the people have to do
<popey> priorities
<tck> this is why i think something has to change, like set aside the work for somebody else
<tck> beuno, waiting two months for your loco list is ridiculous
<beuno> tck, I've read that jono is working on that
<tck> beuno, ok
<popey> tck: what do you think should be delayed so they can work through mailing lists?
<Rinchen> W00t!
<popey> the release, security updates?
* Rinchen just got the Fridge bumped up in priority on Canonical's queue!
* Rinchen does the happy dance.
<beuno> yay!
* beuno puts on music to make Rinchen's dance less akward
<popey> heh
<popey> whats being done to it?
<Rinchen> Nothing will make my dancing less awkward :-)
<popey> some bug fixes?
<popey> any of you lot going to UDS?
<Rinchen> Well, we're going to start with the raft of bug fixes and theme improvements.  Then, we've been given the go ahead to look at revamping it completely.
<Rinchen> I'll be at UDS but probably just the last day, I have other meetings during that time.
* beuno has applied for sponsorship and is waiting to hear back
<Rinchen> Alan, let's make sure to meetup. mrevell-tea will be there too
<tck> popey, nothing should be delayed, but if jono wants somebody to look after, contribute or help out in anyway
<tck> i want to help
<tck> so for loco teams in the future can get going quickly
<mrevell> popey, Rinchen: Yep, a meet-up would be good.
<mrevell> popey: Good to hear you'll be at UDS, btw. Schwuk'll be there too, Mirco, Jono ... quite a few LugRadio types :)
<popey> yay
* Rinchen is rooming with Mirco
<Rinchen> I just hope he doesn't start doing backflips over the beds.  hehe
* popey doesn't know who he is rooming with yet :S
<mdke> beuno: no, apparently it is policy
<beuno> mdke, aaah, weird, but I'm sure there's a reason, thanks for the info  :D
<Rinchen> well, we're going to fix that via launchpad :-)
<mdke> beuno: well, I'm not sure, but still
<Rinchen> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/team-mailing-lists-schema-changes
<Rinchen> Should be available by the end of the year
<mdke> I don't think that's related, unless I missed a part of the discussion
<beuno> mdke, I think that ties in with tck's conversation
<Rinchen> ah sorry, I missed part of it while rebooting. I thought you were discussing the mailing list issue. My bad.
<mdke> ah, I hadn't caught up on the scrollback
<mdke> ooh. This Canonical queue sounds interesting. I'd like to have documentation on there
<mdke> how does it work?
<mdke> Rinchen: ^
<Rinchen> mailing lists or the queue?
<mdke> the queue
<Rinchen> well, I plan out with all the teams their commitments to each release.
<Rinchen> e.g. this release:
<Rinchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/1.1.9
<mdke> launchpad teams or all Canonical teams?
<Rinchen> all teams can use it but this the Launchpad specific area
<Rinchen> btw, I use edge for testing
<mdke> right. presumably the fridge is a non-launchpad area
<Rinchen> so you can drop edge if you want the normal view
* mdke nods
<Rinchen> yes
<Rinchen> So you can setup milestones, dependencies, etc.... anyone can
<Rinchen> and mailing lists will be associated with each team if they want them
<Rinchen> not sure if that covered your exact question
<mdke> no, i mean this concept of bumping projects up in the Canonical queue you mentioned
<Rinchen> OH!
<Rinchen> hehe sorry
<mdke> it sounds like there is a way for projects to have more or less importance
<Rinchen> it's my way of saying that I've increased the priority given to the Fridge by Canonical resources
<Rinchen> there is no "queue" per se
<mdke> oh ok
<mdke> still, interesting...
<Rinchen> I wrote a big note about how the Fridge needs love and it got attention.
<Rinchen> I made a convincing argument when I included fridge-like urls that are doing news and such.
<Rinchen> and the fact that nixternal's theme improvements have not yet been applied.  etc
<mdke> you mean other sites?
<mdke> sounds cool
<Rinchen> yes... ubuntunew.something, etc.  I found a few of the big ones
<mdke> we have loads of those for documentation :)
<Rinchen> indeed :-)
<Rinchen> So the short term goal is to fix all the bugs and theme
<Rinchen> the longer term goal is work on proposals for overhauling the fridge
<mdke> cool
<mdke> we definitely need some of that love for documentation
* beuno wants the fridge to be *the* place for information for the community while UDS is going on
<popey> so those of us who are going should blog on the fridge?
* popey notes the fridge isn't syndicated on planet ubuntu
<popey> maybe it should be?
<beuno> popey, that's actually an interesting idea...
<popey> also note that each person who has a logon to the fridge _has_ a blog on the fridge
<popey> which they can elect to promote to the front page
<beuno> although it would duplicate information for those of us who already have it syndicated seperatly
<popey> "it"?
<beuno> the fridge and planet
<mdke> summaries of each day would be really helpful
<beuno> mdke, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingUbuntuDevelopmentConferences
<beuno> I have a spec for that  :D
<Rinchen> beuno, re: UDS info zone - yeah, that would be nifty
<beuno> so if I don't manage to go, I'll need to find a few volunteers to help me get that done
<mdke> good one; lately the ubuntu development process has become so focused on the conferences and specs that it's difficult to follow sometimes
<popey> how about creating a category on the fridge, and only subscribing that to planet ubuntu?
<popey> so not every article appears
<popey> plus you can subscribe it and then remove it after
<Rinchen> We did summaries on the Fridge a while back. UDS MTV maybe? Sometime before I joined the editors team
<beuno> I actually think having the fridge syndicated on the planet is a good idea
<popey> we don't get enough articles on fridge to make it spammy on the planet
<beuno> Rinchen, yeap, although I personally would love to have videos to understand why some decisions where made
<Rinchen> popey, can I ask a favour?  Can you update  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Rejuvenate   with your ideas and pass this to fridge-devel please?
<Rinchen> I'd like to get some comments going there
<popey> I will gladly take a video camera and record every talk I am in
<popey> if I have enough tapes
<beuno> the last UDS was a complete mystery to everybody who didn't attend. All we know is that jono spelt on a couch
<popey> hahah
<Rinchen> hehe
<popey> http://jonobaconfanclub.co.uk/ :)
<Rinchen> When the loco team folks are the UDS, they usually blog about the events
<beuno> or slept  :p
<popey> my fault, sorry
<beuno> hahahaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rinchen> well at least his mouth isn't open
<popey> marquee and blink are ironic I hasten to add
<beuno> I did not know about that!
<beuno> popey, it would rick if you could record them!
<popey> well, each one is an hour, there are ~7 hours in a day for 5 days, so thats 35 tapes
<Rinchen> popey, idea:
<beuno> popey, the idea would be to divide the task among 3 or 4 people at least
<Rinchen> Canonical has an icecast service setup internally. We may be able to extend that for the UDS
<Rinchen> You'd have to talk to Jono about that though.  Not my area.
<popey> ok, so a few people with cameras
<popey> some people don't like being on camera
<popey> would be worth asking canonical if they mind
<beuno> yes, and even video streaming would be nice, they have that setup very nicely at debconf
<popey> it could be that development is stifled if people are on camera and they feel they cant talk frankly
<Rinchen> popey, actually, I'm going to email about the rejuv page
<Rinchen> but I hope you can contribute to it
<beuno> popey, I saw a talk a few weeks ago Mark gave in 2005 in which he said "all of Ubuntu's development is done in the open, nothing behind closed doors or private lists"
<Rinchen> Pretty please with sugar on top
<beuno> so I expect UDS have the same spirit :D
<popey> hahaahah
<popey> i am pretty sure that one of the teams (desktop or distro) had a meeting today where they decided that alternate meetings would be private
<beuno> and since the next release is going to be LTS, I think it's even more critical that it's well recorded
<beuno> oh, not good
<beuno> not good at all...
* beuno looks for logs
<popey> #ubuntu-meeting today
* popey scrolls back
<popey> 12:24:03 < kwwii> right, ok...let's just plan every second meeting to be private then
* beuno tries to find the equivalent of his timezone
<beuno> did they agree?
<popey> i believe so
<popey> that was 12:24 BST which is 11:24 UTC
<beuno> < cjwatson> my team is trying out 50/50 FWIW
<beuno> aaaaargh...
<beuno> I'll have to start emailing people now...
<beuno> :(
<beuno> mdke, you're CC, how should I bring up this subject?
<beuno> hmmm...  and also much of what they talk about is in a Canonical's wiki, which isn't publicly available either...
<Rinchen> ok email sent
<popey> to?
<Rinchen> fridge-devel
<Rinchen> and why is the topic locked on #ubuntu-fridge?
<popey> it is?
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o popey]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-fridge:popey] : moo
<popey> no
<popey> hmm, now I have to remember how to deop
<beuno> popey, -nick in the same command
<popey> que?
<beuno> popey, /msg nickserv op -popey #ubuntu-fridge
<popey> ahh
<popey> nope
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o popey]  by ChanServ
<beuno> or: /deop popey #ubuntu-fridge
<popey> that got it!
<beuno> :D
<popey> Rinchen: feel free to change the topic :)
<Rinchen> I'm not allowed
<Rinchen> * #ubuntu-fridge :You need to be a channel operator to do that
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
<popey> go for it
<Rinchen> whoa
<Rinchen> coool
<Rinchen> maybe I should bow down now
<popey> AIUI anyone with an ubuntu or canonical cloak can op themselves in #ubuntu-* channels
<beuno> really??
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
<beuno> oh
<beuno> interesting...
<popey> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o beuno]  by ChanServ
<popey> perk of being an ubuntu member and/or canonical employee
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
<Rinchen> wow
<beuno> that should be known a but more, shouldn't it?   I've been in situations a couple of times in #ubuntu* channels in which I had to find an op for some spammer
<beuno> s/but/bit  :p
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-fridge:Rinchen] : Please contribute to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Rejuvenate
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<beuno> my keyboard hates me today
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<popey> well, at least I now feel useful being here :)
<Rinchen> sweet op all works
<Rinchen> doesn't seem to work on -meeting though
<Rinchen> but that's quite alright.
<Rinchen> I was just annoyed that fridge editors didn't have access the #ubuntu-fridge
<Rinchen> s/the/to
<popey> -meeting might be special;
<popey> works for me
<popey> 22:32:12 -!- mode/#ubuntu-meeting [+o popey]  by ChanServ
<Rinchen> kinda sucks that I lost my ubuntu members cloak when I joined Canonical. I'm still on the  LP team but Canonical overrides it.
<Rinchen> otoh, I have a huge cloak as is
<beuno> I don't have access to -meeting either
<Rinchen> in my case, i don't need it. :-)
<Rinchen> Paul never answered my request for help on this channel either. I'm beginning to wonder if he's alive.
<mdke> beuno: sorry, I'll try and catch up on the scrollback, not sure what you're talking about
<Rinchen> I hope he is.
<popey> mdke: i was in a meeting of the (distro perhaps) team who said they were alternating between public and private meetings
<popey> beuno said he recalled that mark has commented that ubuntu conducts everything in public
<beuno> it's on video  :D
<mdke> what's the reason for the privacy?
<popey> dunno, it was in -meeting today at 12:40 BST
<popey> keybuk and cjwatson discussed it
<beuno> mdke, I read through the log and they don't specify a reason, they just all implicetly agree some parts should be held on private, I assume it had been discussed before
<popey> do you have the log or would you like me to spit mine out?
<popey> oh, you found an online copy of the log beuno ?
<mdke> I can't see it on fabbione's logs
<beuno> popey, I'm with irssi so I jus scrolled back too  :p
<mdke> to be honest, I was thinking recently that more publicity is needed for distro meetings, not less
<mdke> there is very little by way of summaries sent around, it only happens occasionally afaics, although I may be missing something
<beuno> mdke, fabbione's logs don't go that far yet
* mdke nods
<popey> http://popey.com/attachments/%23ubuntu-meeting.log
<popey> 12:40 today
<popey> 12:15:36 < Keybuk> and the next meeting question is whether you think the meeting should be public or private?
<beuno> 08:16 < Mithrandir> agreed, public is better, we can have private meetings in between or switch to 50/50 if we end up having lots of private things coming up
<beuno> and:
<beuno> 08:27 < Keybuk> next up; you should have all seen the Team Mission?  It's up on the Canonical wiki now, and is the same text as that I mailed out to you all
<beuno> 08:28 < Keybuk> if not, have a quick read over it now :)
<beuno> 08:28 < Keybuk> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuDesktopTeam
<beuno> links to the canonical wiki
<beuno> which is private
<beuno> I already get very annoyed with that in Launchpad
<beuno> I can't see many specs that have a blueprint
<mdke> here's the reasoning:
<mdke> 12:16:33 < Keybuk> but I also understand that the meeting is useful to ask company procedural stuff as well
<beuno> so I end up explaining what I want to carlos, he looks it up and tells me if that's what the spec says or not
<mdke> sounds like it's for non-development related things
<mdke> assuming there are separate meetings to discuss development and separate meetings to discuss company business, that doesn't sound like a problem. But splitting 50:50 on a random basis sounds pretty unreasonable
<beuno> mdke, it might be worth looking into it
* mdke nods
* beuno cheers mdke 
<mdke> emailing -devel would be the way forward, I guess
<mdke> no need to be provocative, just to clarify things
<beuno> absolutely, I'm sure there are very good reasones
* mdke goes off to bed
<beuno> mdke, will you send off the email or should I?
<mdke> beuno: whichever you prefer
<beuno> I think you'll be much more diplomatic
<beuno> but it's not urgent at all, so sleep well  :D
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-07
<mrevell> Howdy refrigerators
<nixternal> oi oi mrevell
<mrevell> hi nixternal
<nixternal> how has life been treating you?
<mrevell> Oh, not bad thanks. Very busy. How about you? Will you be at UDS?
<nixternal> I have been very busy as well..I am trying to make UDS...awaiting the answer to my request for days off
<mrevell> Ah, hope to see you there
